# FMS and IBD?



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all,Iï¿½m wondering if there is someone here who has both FMS and IBD? I did a coloscopy and upper endoscopy some weeks ago, and they did some biopsys. I got my IBS diagnose -92 from a doc, but I never did a coloscopy to confirm it. I got my results from the hospital last Monday and it showed that I have an inflammation in my colon. They donï¿½t know yet what sort of IBD it is, Iï¿½m going back to the hospital for more tests soon. They put me on cortison med until my next app. with the doc. Iï¿½m a bit curious how this will affect my FMS (the inflammation I mean). Will it get worse or not? Thanks, Mio


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mio, I have IBS, but my youngest son who is almost 26 has had alot of colon problems since his birth. He was born with Hirschsprung's Disease and when he was 14, lost all of his large intestine to this hideous disease and now lives with an illeostomy. When his colon became very bad, the only thing that saved his life and bought him some time was the steroids. I don't know that much about them, but I would almost think they would help with the inflammation and probably even help with the Fibro.Good luck and keep in touch.Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i was diagnosed with crohns in 75,and had two bowel resections,the crohns is suspose to be in remission,but the dirriea persists.i was told AFTER the sugery the sugery causes this,AFTER the sugery.so its hard to tell what i have.doesIBD show on the colonoscopy?


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Mio,Not sure what IBD is but i have both IBS and FM--just recently DX with fibro.Also have diverticulitus and get a colonoscopy every 2 years. The steroids will reduce inflamation and i am guessing your colon is inflamed and that is the purpose for them. Not something you will want to stay on for very long but should settle down the problem.let us know how your doing.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

IBD is Irritable Bowel Disease.IBS is Irritable Bowel Syndrome.Forgot to mention that my son was given Prednisone as the steroid treatment. It is not a fun med. to be on. Can cause weight gain, hyperactivity in almost everyone who takes it, and will give you that "moon face" appearance. Depending upon the dosage given and the amount of time it has to be taken, there will probably be a "tapering off" period, also. Prednisone is used for a wide range of things. Even used for allergic reactions---from hives to poison ivy, etc. My son was on Prednisone for 5 months-----he said he felt like he was climbing the walls. He couldn't sleep and couldn't sit still or concentrate and he developed the "moon face". He said it was wonderful once he tapered off the meds. But, it saved his life and bought him some time before they removed all of his Large Intestine and gave him an illeostomy. Some rare form of bacteria totally destroyed it. The bacteria would never culture. Mayo Clinic is stumped to this day. They have found 2 other boys in Europe with similar symptoms. So far, even after all these years, they are the only three in the world and there is no name for it. That's scarey!! That was 12 years ago. He was 14 at the time. Quite a 'full plate' for a teenager!Good luck.Keep us posted.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all, and thanks for your respons!







Karen: Iï¿½m so sorry to hear about your sons problems.








He must be very brave, to have to deal with all this must be so hard, and from such an early age...I really hope he is feeling better now, since his surgery.I have been prescribed Entocort, it supposed to have less side effects than Prednisone. But it still have some side effects...Iï¿½m feeling nauseous, having headaches, pain in my stomach and a bit dizzy. Iï¿½m a bit scared of getting "moon face" and I really donï¿½t want to gain any weight...Iï¿½m a bit frustrated that they donï¿½t know what it is at this point, but I suppose I have to be patience...







Squrts: Have you done any colonscopy recently? Or any other tests? Do you take any meds? If there is any inflammation it will be seen with the colonscopy, in my case it didnï¿½t show during the test. They did some biopsys, and it was then they saw the inflammation. They donï¿½t know what sort of IBD it is, it could be a start of Crohns or UC or it could be microscopic colitis. Debbielee: IBD ï¿½ Inflammatory Bowel Disease. How do you cope with diverticulitus? Do you take any meds? /Mio[This message has been edited by Mio (edited 10-30-2000).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LISA from the Nevada Digestive Disease Association has IBD and Fibro and operates a Board on AmericasDoctor.com. She is very personable and knowledgeable and helpful to people on the subject(s).The url is: http://www.americasdoctor.com/forums/main....00%2C00000%2CFX but you may have to go to the homepage and register as a user first to get to the Digestive Disease Community Board above. the home page is www.americasdoctor.com MNL_____________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Mike,and thanks!







Interesting info! Mio


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi mio,Coping with Diverticulitus hummmmmm Well diet is of extreme importance--no seeds---nuts---corn etc...Having IBS it is sometimes hard to tell which is flaring up but the Diver. will make you soooo sick as you get an infection. Nothing to mess with as it can be life threatning. As for meds--only antibiotics for infection when it flares up---recently ive been given bentyl for colon spasms. also recently i have been dx with fibro and Lymes----the diver is easier to deal with than the other--guess cause i am used to it.Stay well--Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mio and Debbielee and all, Sorry for the type error about the IBD definition. And I even proof read before sending and I still didn't catch it!! When I had my Sigmoid Resection this last February due to a section of large intestine falling and kinking up and resting on the pelvic floor and causing all kinds of damage, the Doc found all kinds of Diverticulosis in the bad section. Told me I was lucky that it had not turned into Diverticulitis.  So, something good came out of all that anyway.Debbielee---I can't begin to imagine the pain you must have with the Divert. besides the Fibro and Lyme's. Have they given you any clue on how long it will take to get the Lyme's under control and in remission?Mio---hang in there! I hope I didn't scare you with my comment about the "moon face". They call it that because the face and other body tissue swells from the steroids. The good thing about it is---it will go away upon discontinuation of the steroids. BUT, keep in mind, the most important thing is if the steroids help you. Try not to concern yourself with weight gain, etc. Right now it's most important to get it under control--whatever it is. Hope they find out soon what is going on. I hate the not knowing the most.


----------

